

Planetary Gravity Wells Compared - NathanKP
http://www.xkcd.com/681/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1018414>

Large version: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1018276>

